# While printing, printer pauses infinitely [hardware issue]

## orange_juice

Hallo,

Although my Stylus Photo RX620 was working smoothly until now, today, 

when I tried to print a document from either openoffice or app-text/evince,

the printer prints some lines ... and then pauses forever giving out the message "processing".

This is the /var/log/cups/error_log for today:

```
I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Remote access is disabled.

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 39 filters...

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

E [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 6...

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 7...

I [25/Jan/2010:11:04:59 +0200] Resuming new connection processing...

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job ???] Request file type is application/postscript.

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job 17] Adding start banner page "none".

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job 17] Adding end banner page "none".

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job 17] File of type application/postscript queued by "flyer".

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job 17] Queued on "Stylus-Photo-RX620" by "flyer".

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job 17] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 21471)

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job 17] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 21472)

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job 17] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.1 (PID 21473)

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:49 +0200] [Job 17] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 21474)

E [25/Jan/2010:11:33:51 +0200] [Job 17] Unable to write print data: Input/output error

I [25/Jan/2010:11:33:53 +0200] [Job 17] Completed successfully.

I [25/Jan/2010:11:42:27 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=25606)
```

Kind regards,

orange_juiceLast edited by orange_juice on Mon Jul 12, 2010 1:35 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## orange_juice

Actually ... now it prints.

The only change I made was to create a symlink for the printer adding SYMLINK+="RX620" to the relevant line in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules.

```

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="0664", GROUP="lp", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes", SYMLINK+="RX620"
```

I am not sure weather this made the difference or not ...

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## orange_juice

 :Sad:   Unfortunatelly ... the same problem appears again:

The following messages appeared while the printer was printing the page!

```
...

E [01/Feb/2010:21:09:46 +0200] [Job 20] Unable to write print data: No such device

I [01/Feb/2010:21:10:44 +0200] [Job 20] Completed successfully

...

E [01/Feb/2010:21:12:09 +0200] [Job 21] Unable to write print data: Input/output error

I [01/Feb/2010:21:13:05 +0200] [Job 21] Completed successfully.

....

```

The printer stopped with the indication "processing" still showing and the page waiting half printed to turn off the device in order to eject it and of course the job s were not completed at all.

Could it be a USB hardware problem?

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## orange_juice

bump  

I need to boot from windows to print  :Sad: 

----------

## orange_juice

Still no hope in printing ...

I would appreciate your help.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## Jaglover

I take it's a USB printer? Make sure USB printing is disabled in kernel, it conflicts with CUPS.

----------

## orange_juice

Thanx for your reply.

Yes it is a USB printer. Grepping for possible printer entries in .config I have these:

```
grep PRINT ./.config

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set
```

When I disabled 

```
CONFIG_USB_PRINTER
```

the printer was not working at all. However, upon reboot with the old kernel configuration, everything in queue was printed successfully.

Quite surprized, I opened a pdf document with evince to print once more ... and I received the following error at the menu:

```
/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster failed
```

When I clicked on the print button, the printer started to print and then paused infinitely again.

I would appreciate your help.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## Jaglover

Well, if printer does not work with USB printing disabled in kernel then it is not set up properly. As I said earlier, CUPS conflicts with kernel driver, CUPS accesses USB printers directly. This is what you need to achieve.

----------

## orange_juice

Actually CUPS was working with USB printing enabled. Probably the conflict is found in the bug below:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/267294

Upgrading to the following setup, seems to make the printer work again!

```
net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r4

net-print/gutenprint-5.2.5-r1
```

I will report back if something goes wrong.

Thank you!

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## orange_juice

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Well, if printer does not work with USB printing disabled in kernel then it is not set up properly. As I said earlier, CUPS conflicts with kernel driver, CUPS accesses USB printers directly. This is what you need to achieve.

 

OK ... I will have to check how I can achieve this ...

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## E001754

I got the same issue : the first page I print from Firefox prints well.

If I try to print a PDF from okluar, then the printer doesn't work and nothing prints anymore.

The message is the following : 

 *Quote:*   

> PID 6171 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 1!
> 
> 

 

I tried to reinstall cups and ghostscript with no particular success.

I tried to remove module 'usblp' with no success, eventhough the error message is not the same : the printer is not found at all, which seems normal, as the usblp driver is missing.

printer is HP LaserJet on USB. Always worked well until recently. I don't know if it's the newer kernel (2.6.32 instead of 2.6.30) or some upgrade at one point, but I didn't changed anything to my configuration intentionnaly.

Does anyone have on idea on what happen ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## orange_juice

Actually I have not found a solution yet.

I use window$ to print but -Thank God- I do not use my printer much ... yet.

I will report back for any further changes although I believe that there is something under the hood that has to be investigated with the proper commands in real time ...

Difficult situation!

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## E001754

It works again.

I've done one print from firefox, then two prints of a PDF from okular.

Everything runs smooth.

I didn't emerge anything nor changed anything.

Sometimes, computer science is not as exact as it's supposed to be... 

 :Shocked: 

I'll stay tuned here to keep you informed of an eventually return to non-printing situation. I wouldn't be surprised if would get screwed again for no particular reason. If that should occur, I'll do a new post, as new posts have more chances to attract answers than an older topic on which some would add comments...

----------

## E001754

Or, perhaps, is it not a cups/printer/usb problem but a PDF problem, that screw cups.

Perhaps have we be seeking the wrong target to solve this.

Could some weirdness happens in a PDF file so that would crash cups? After all, I've been always able to print from firefox and only PDF seems to have given me problems.

Actually, that could make sense : an old PDF prints well.

However, the PDF I'd like to print is an electronic train ticket. This is that one that don't print (and probably makes cups crash).

I'll bet the PDF is the guilty one.

What should you about this?

----------

## orange_juice

Hallo, I finally found that my issue owns its existence to a hardware failure, I just acquired a new printer and I am about to buy a new scanner.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## E001754

For me, it's not a hardware problem.

Read this post  : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820819-start-0.html.

I solved my problem upgrading to cups-1.4.4 (still masked/~amd64) and re-emerging hplip.

I just started the hp-config again. Just after the last click in the config wizard, the printer starts to print an old queued job in cups.   :Very Happy: 

Works well now.

Hope this helps.

----------

## orange_juice

I see, at last -however- everything works fine !

 :Very Happy: 

It took some time but I am glad we can print properly!

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

